# what gun for yote hunting.



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

what caliber gun should i use for yote hunting?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I shoot a 220 swift but they can be expensive if you dont reload so s 22-250 is the next best. Another hot round that you can try is a 223 short mag.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

how about a 30-30?


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

30-30 will do the job out to 100 yards or so. They are especially good in thicker areas in the east were short shots are more common. Personally, I like a 223 or a 243. But most anything from 204 on up will work just fine.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

tubby said:


> 30-30 will do the job out to 100 yards or so. They are especially good in thicker areas in the east were short shots are more common. Personally, I like a 223 or a 243. But most anything from 204 on up will work just fine.


Yup, what he said. The 30-30 may leave some undesirable effects on the fur... if that concerns you. I like the 22-250 myself.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

The more I hunt with my .22-250 the more I enjoy hunting with it.


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

22-250 just can't be beat. Ammo is common if not a bit more expensive than the 223. If your budget is a limiting factor, go with the 223. If you plan to reload then just about anything from the 204 on up will do just fine. I started out as inexpensively as I could with my varmint rifle and scope so I would have more money to buy lots of ammo for practice.


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

I am using a 300 win. mag. on em right now!

:sniper:


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah that gun your using squal sure did screw up some yotes. i thought my 3006 with ballistic tips did damage but not like that 330 win mag. you blew that sucker in two. it was awesome. we need to go out this weekend.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

do u guys think a 270 woudl work


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

squalsqualbang and i use 22.250 to hunt yotes. they have plenty of range and knock down power. i shot one at 400 yds and dropped like a rock. so that would be my suggestion


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

i sometimes use a stevens bolt action 270 with 170 grain shells. so yeah it would work.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've used a little bit of everything and killed quite a few in deer season with .30 cal. and larger rifles.

A .22-250 is about as good as an all around predator rifle gets.
For close range work I really like my Ruger 96/44 carbine, shotgun with 00 works well too.
For extreme long range .243, .308 and .25-06 are your best bets.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Still in search of the "perfect" coyote rifle. I've shot them with the 223, 22-250, 243, 270, and 300Win. Seen them shot W/17Ackey Hornet, 222, 220 Swift, 6mm Rem, 264Win mag, 308, 30-06, 280, 7Rem mag, 300WSM, and 338Win mag. The larger calibers with tougher bullets like Nosler partitions or Barnes TSX seemed to do the least damage of bullets that actually exited. The hotter 22's W/frangible bullets that didn't exit did the least damage. The hot 22's did the most damage of any of the calibers when they did exit, particularly when they caught a bone on the way through.

I'm a big fan of "one rifle, one load". That's not to say a guy should only have one rifle, but that a guy should pick one load to shoot from each rifle a pretty much stick to it. The ammo I used for a bull elk out of my 300Win last month is the same load I'd use for a coyote in Jan if I decided to take that rifle.

I'm in the minority here but I'd still pick the .223 1st as a dedicated varmint rifle. It will do all you ask of it out to 300-350yds and can be shot for less than half the cost of the hotter 22's. Ammo cost isn't everything, but more practicew because it's cheap sure does help.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm with ya Horsager in that I really like the .223 also. In fact I use the .223 for most of my Coyote Calling. I really like the performance and accuracy I am getting with 50gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips in my .223.

On a different note, depending on the situation and or terrain I too use a .243 for Calling Coyotes. I use 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips in the .243. These will really anchor a Coyote but are not fur friendly at all.

.223, .22-250, .243 there really is not a bad choice among these 3, plus a few other cartridges I did not mention. To me the bottom line is it depends on what the shooter wants / expects out of the Cartridge and or Load.

Larry


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

SDHANDGUNNER, YOU'RE RIGHT THE .243 WITH 70 GRAIN NOSLER WILL SURE MAKE FUR DAMAGE. FIRST COYOTE I SHOT THIS YEAR WAS WITH THAT EXACT LOAD. YOU COULDN'T FILL THE WHOLE WITH A SOCCER BALL.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

dont' leave out the 204... very nice little round. have not had any fur damage yet and got the kill at 328 yards by the rangefinder. bang-flap... thats the way i like it. only 13 with this rifle so far, but looks like a good little round, with more range than my 223.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Varmonter (Nov 6, 2006)

I will second the .204 ruger. Factory ammo is limited .hornady just 
came out with a load with a 45 gr sp. I bought some of these to reload.
35 gr berger seems to work good on them too. 
204 has almost the range of the 22-250 and better sectional density
(smaller bullet diameter/weight)..This is one serious little yote pill. 
I would shoot them with whatever i happen to have. They used to make a 90 gr hp for the 270. Havn't seen them for awhile..still have half a box in my reloading bench.
Talk about bangflop!! :beer:


----------



## mountainfish (Nov 19, 2006)

I like my 243 wssm for an all around varmint gun. I had a 22-250 but like this more at longer ranges. Shoots just as fast but with a heavier bullet. Plus it makes a great deer gun too!
Of course my 300 wsm is also a good varmint gun when loaded with a 110 or 125 grain bullet.


----------

